# FNAC Retard Livraison IPad 3



## digital01 (10 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Pour info j'ai commandé sur la FNAC un IPAD 3 64go le 17/03/2012 est à ce jour pas de livraison. J'ai appelé le service client qui à toujours pas de date de livraison.

Etes vous dans la même situation?


----------



## subsole (10 Avril 2012)

digital01 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pour info j'ai commandé sur la FNAC un IPAD 3 64go le 17/03/2012 est à ce jour pas de livraison. J'ai appelé le service client qui à toujours pas de date de livraison.
> 
> Etes vous dans la même situation?



Bonjour,
Personnellement, j'évite la FNAC.
Fais toi rembourser, et passe par le store.apple.com tous les iPad sont disponibles en 1 à 2 semaines.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (11 Avril 2012)

pourqoi acheter du apple à la frac, alors qu'il est plus simple de commander chez Apple en direct???


----------



## petibonom (1 Mai 2012)

Bonjour à tous ceux qui attendent leur iPad 3 commandé il y a 3 semaines, un mois ou plus ! Pour l'iPad, ça devient une iBitude ! Faire attendre le client en lui vendant un produit qui n'est pas encore fabriqué. A votre avis, il faut combien de temps pour fabriquer un iPad 3 ? Et quelle est la différence entre un 16 Go, un 32 ou un 64 ? Sans doute pas énorme ! Alors Apple se crée une réserve de commandes, travaille à flux tendu et optimise sa production ! Parano suis-je ? Bah ! Après une mauvaise affaire d'iPod 160 Go et un problème "irréparable" ! Bilan 170  pour un nouvel appareil ! Pas de chance 5 semaines plus tard : borne airport express en panne d'alimentation (phénomène répertorié que Apple a même réparé gracieusement pendant un temps mais plus maintenant !!!) Pas de chance ! Obligé de négocier ferme avec le vendeur pour récupérer mon data et pour récupérer la machine cassée puisque j'ai du en acheter une nouvelle (2 To pour 279  !!!!). Alors zazen, j'attends mon iPad 3 64 Go que j'ai acheté à la Fnac pour profiter du crédit gratuit 0% !!
Ah ! Oui ! Petit argument qui permet d'attendre la bête sans trop s'impatienter : étant donnée la différence de résolution entre les iPad 2 et les iPad 3, ça laissera le temps aux fabricants d'iPlications de se mettre à jour !


----------



## FJF (3 Mai 2012)

je l'ai commandé à la fnac le 26 mars et toujours rien à ce jours, il ont reçu hier 200 ipad ng 16 giga wifi pour toute les fnac de france c'est pas énorme et j'ai lu plus de 5000 commande pour le 64 g c'est pas pour demain

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h16 ----------

digitale 01 tu l'à reçu ton ipad?


----------



## Max1375 (5 Mai 2012)

J'ai précommandé mon nouvel ipad 64 go wifi à la fnac à côté de chez moi
j'avais précédemment téléphoné au service commercial de fnac.com il m'a été indiqué que ce serait ok pour la mi-mai
wait and see


----------



## iMacounet (5 Mai 2012)

Perso mon iPad 3 wifi 16go m'a été livré en 24H !


----------



## Max1375 (6 Mai 2012)

iMacounet a dit:


> Perso mon iPad 3 wifi 16go m'a été livré en 24H !



oui le Nouvel IPAD en 16 GO est le plus facile à trouver, par comparaison avec la version 32 go  

Le magasin FNAC où je me suis rendu a  en stock la version 16 GO

Ils ont reçu la semaine dernière quelques exemplaires en 32 GO qui sont de suite partis

Mais pour l'heure aucun exemplaire 64 GO reçu

Allez savoir pourquoi , peut être une politique pour forcer les acheteurs impatients à se rabattre vers les versions 16 GO pour ne pas qu'ils restent en stock


----------



## Filce (13 Mai 2012)

Moi aussi mais sur Toulouse j'ai cherché partout. Tout le monde me préconisait de commander chez eux, de Auchan à la FNAC en passant par les Darty ou Boulanger (et d'autres encore). Je cherchais en plus un 64Go uniquement wifi... Dans une FNAC (Labège) ils m'ont proposé une fois un 64 en version 4G qui était apparemment réservé mais qu'ils pouvaient me vendre si j'étais intéressé (je n'ai pas bien compris ce dialogue avec le vendeur...). 
En ayant marre, je me suis dit que commander pour commander autant passer directement en ligne chez Apple. 
Délai annoncé sur le site 15 jours... Une semaine après je l'avais. 
Donc, si vous aussi vous souhaitez le commander je vous conseillerai d'aller, vous aussi, directement sur le site d'Apple... Au moins le délai annoncé est respecté.
Je suis passé hier à Auchan (pas loin) ai discuté avec le vendeur... Toujours pas de 64Go en vue malgré les commandes qu'il a depuis ala sortir du produit....


----------

